# Chidori Variants vs Raikiri Variants: Which Are More Reliable?



## RedChidori (Aug 27, 2014)

Ya boy R.C. is the master of both Chidori *AND* Raikiri !








VS








*WHICH OF THESE RAITON POWERED JUTSU VARIANTS IS THE MOST RELIABLE?! YOU DECIDE !*


Compare each variation of these Jutsu and determine whose Jutsu is better overall. Which variations would come in handy more? Is it the Uchiha Avenger, the Prince of Solo, Uchiha Sasuke? Or the Copy Ninja, Hatake Kakashi? What variations of Chidori or Raikiri would you rather have in battle ?

Also, determine which Jutsu has the capacity to take out enemies, including God Tiers. 


Please provide a legitimate reason why either Jutsu variation is better or if they're equal. 

*READY?! DISCUSS !!!!* *-RedChidori*


----------



## joshhookway (Aug 27, 2014)

Kakashi is the stronger ninja with double kamui


----------



## RedChidori (Aug 28, 2014)

joshhookway said:


> Kakashi is the stronger ninja with double kamui



We ain't talkin about eyes boy! This is a comparison between Chidori and Raikiri variations! 

*@Bonly I would've added Kakashi's Raiton Bunshin in the mix to equal Sauce's number of variations, but this thread is comparing only Chidori and Raikiri variants, and Kakashi's RKB is just a  regular Raiton variant . *


----------



## Alex Payne (Aug 28, 2014)

Raikiri variants are more powerful while Chidori are more versatile(due to Nagashi and Eiso). Up to personal preferences imo. I'd pick Raikiri personally. OP forgot double Raikiri btw.


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Aug 28, 2014)

raijuu hashiri
tsurugi/eiso
chidori nagashi
chidori senbon
 double raikiri
raiden

1.  is the perfect rai'ton. electric lasso w/ a nuke tethered on
2.  is almost perfect as it lacks power & optimal fluidity
3.  is cheap. cheap is good. AoE jutsu
4.  is fast & has optimal AoE, lacks power tho & relies on gratuitous precision
5.  is powerful & balanced attack/defence. has zero range tho
6. is slow, telegraphed, fanservice jutsu. has no use.


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 29, 2014)

Well Their is no difference between Chidori and Raikiri between Kakashi now. Deidara marked the benchmark of Sasuke perfecting his chidori to the same level as Kakashi raikiri. Sasuke still calls it Chidori probably out of respect to kakashi feat. 

Old School Chidori is when you have a ball of lightning in your hand. Raikiri is when the Chakra covers you entire hand and arm turning it into a blade of lightning. Which Sasuke's clearly has reached. After that it depends who has the stronger Chakra in a clash. In which case thats Sasuke Uchiha. So in a direct clash Sasuke should win.

Chidori Nagashi vs Kamui Raikiri: Sense it is a variant. And they both seem to focus on handeling counters and attacking. Kamui Raikiri is irreplaceable. Being able to phase right through a target while only making the Raiking infused hand tangible just can't really be touched in the Lightning variant class of techniques.

Lightning Chain vs Chidori Eiso

Im sorry I have to give this to Chidori Eiso. While its pretty cool technique kakashi has. But the fact it seem to perform the same way as Chidori eiso yet requires a kagebushin to run in unison with you. Chidori Eiso has great Range and can be spiked out and morph into a solidfied sword that sharp enough to cut through a juubi jin w/o senjutsu. No Competition.

Chidori Senbon vs Lightning Wolf.

Chidori Senbon. It seems alot faster has greater spread and lethal accuracy. I think all the lightning wolf would do is electrocute someone and stun them.While Im pretty sure Chidori senbon would electrocute and stun someone as well.

Raikiri Kunai vs Chidori Gatana

Chidori Gatanna has superior feats and has greater and longer range. Even without Chidori. The Sword seems sharp enough to pierce right through Madara height with all of his Juubi and senjutsu durability boosts.


----------



## Ghost (Aug 29, 2014)

what is spoiler tag


----------

